# What's the difference between INFP and INFJ? I dont know if I'm a INFP or INFJ



## RaeMarieH (Feb 19, 2013)

Boop said:


> No Erotice, eh?...
> 
> I struggle to believe by everyone's words that you are in fact an INFP.
> 
> Start from scratch.


I need to send 8 posts to reply to your message :frustrating:


----------



## Boop (Oct 4, 2012)

RaeMarieH said:


> I need to send 8 posts to reply to your message :frustrating:


I'll wait.

Just be quick, yes? ;-)


----------



## FallingSlowly (Jul 1, 2013)

Fi (or feeling functions in general) doesn't have anything to do with sensitivity, or emotions. The saying goes that feelers think and thinkers feel 

None of the 16 types feel more or less by default (they might just deal with their emotions differently), that's what a lot of people mix up when they hear "feeling". Feeling does _not_ equal emotions and/or sensitivity when it comes to cognitive functions.

A dominant feeling function predominantly means you make value based judgments. Dominant feelers are actually rational types as much as dominant thinkers. Dominant iNtuitive and sensing types, on the other hand, are irrational types because they predominantly perceive.


----------



## RaeMarieH (Feb 19, 2013)

FallingSlowly said:


> Fi (or feeling functions in general) doesn't have anything to do with sensitivity, or emotions. The saying goes that feelers think and thinkers feel
> 
> None of the 16 types feel more or less by default (they might just deal with their emotions differently), that's what a lot of people mix up when they hear "feeling". Feeling does _not_ equal emotions and/or sensitivity when it comes to cognitive functions.
> 
> A dominant feeling function predominantly means you make value based judgments. Dominant feelers are actually rational types as much as dominant thinkers. Dominant iNtuitive and sensing types, on the other hand, are irrational types because they predominantly perceive.


Are there anymore differences between Fi and Ni?


----------



## RaeMarieH (Feb 19, 2013)

Boop said:


> I'll wait.
> 
> Just be quick, yes? ;-)


Okay roud: just sent 11 posts out of 15 lol


----------



## RaeMarieH (Feb 19, 2013)

Velasquez said:


> INFPs don't care what you think. INFJs do. That's the big difference.


I thought INFPs care too since they're very sensitive..


----------



## Boop (Oct 4, 2012)

RaeMarieH said:


> I thought INFPs care too since they're very sensitive..


Come on, Marie ;-)


----------



## RaeMarieH (Feb 19, 2013)

Boop said:


> Come on, Marie ;-)


Lol 14 out of 15 posts now :laughing:


----------



## RaeMarieH (Feb 19, 2013)

*Thanks everyone* roud:


----------



## Velasquez (Jul 3, 2012)

RaeMarieH said:


> I thought INFPs care too since they're very sensitive..


Lemme reword then. When considering how to act, INFPs don't care what you think, whereas INFJs do. Although an INFP might care what you think in a general sense, they're not gonna change their behaviour in order to have you think differently about them, whereas an INFJ maybe will.

Edit: Ehhh, I preferred what I originally said, haha. It was so much more punchy.


----------



## Boop (Oct 4, 2012)

Velasquez said:


> Lemme reword then. When considering how to act, INFPs don't care what you think, whereas INFJs do. Although an INFP might care what you think in a general sense, they're not gonna change their behaviour in order to have you think differently about them, whereas an INFJ maybe will.


The typology is medium-strong within you, Velasquez.

You still haven't figured out my type. Use your magic Ti, won't you!

Ed.: Nevermind! You've done it now!


----------



## RaeMarieH (Feb 19, 2013)

Boop said:


> The typology is medium-strong within you, Velasquez.
> 
> You still haven't figured out my type. Use your magic Ti, won't you!
> 
> Ed.: Nevermind! You've done it now!


Are you a Extravert? n_n


----------



## Boop (Oct 4, 2012)

RaeMarieH said:


> Are you a Extravert? n_n


You think / feel so?


----------



## RaeMarieH (Feb 19, 2013)

Boop said:


> You think / feel so?


just guessing... roud:


----------



## Boop (Oct 4, 2012)

RaeMarieH said:


> just guessing... roud:


You really think / feel so?


----------



## RaeMarieH (Feb 19, 2013)

Boop said:


> You really think / feel so?


Oh lol! Feel so


----------



## FallingSlowly (Jul 1, 2013)

I smell a troll (obviously not you, RaeMarie )...


RaeMarieH said:


> Are there anymore differences between Fi and Ni?


If you're really uncertain about your type, I'd recommend the following:

a) Read up on and understand the cognitive functions. The link I posted is not an easy read, but if you immerse yourself a bit into the theory behind it, you might actually see things in a clearer light pretty quickly. It explains the differences between rational and irrational types, functions and psychological types. It will really help you more than the random stereotypes that are thrown around these forums at times.

b) Fill in the questionnaire. Just be warned that not all answers you'll get will come from people who really understand MBTI or cognitive functions in detail, but it's a start, because it makes your perceiving and judging patterns more obvious: http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/145423-questionnaire-2-0-a.html

c) Take a cognitive functions tests, like Dario Nardi's keys2cognition: Keys 2 Cognition - Cognitive Processes
Again a word of warning: It's not foolproof, and you might pick answers you _wish_ were true. Also, his Fi/Fe dimension questions aren't great IMHO, because a lot of people with introversion traits will pick Fi based answers without being Fi at all, and the same applies to people with high self awareness.
However, you can, IMO, use this test to find out about your weak functions, and this can actually be quite helpful. You could post your results here if you want to...


----------



## RaeMarieH (Feb 19, 2013)

Boop said:


> You really think / feel so?


You asked if I was bookish, I said not at all


----------



## RaeMarieH (Feb 19, 2013)

FallingSlowly said:


> I smell a troll (obviously not you, RaeMarie )...
> 
> If you're really uncertain about your type, I'd recommend the following:
> 
> ...


I usually just look at INFJ INJ and INFP child on here and IFP on personality page, I relate more to the INFP child, does this also count?


----------



## finesthour (Jun 12, 2014)

My knee jerk response is that INFJs value abstraction and abstract ideas more than INFPs, meanwhile in the Batcave the INFP is using an abstraction to EXPLAIN something of personal signifigance.


----------

